# Umfrage: Closed Beta Warface - Teilnehmer



## marcus_T (8. März 2013)

Ich starte mal eine Umfrage wer alles Teil nimmt ?
Lade gerade die Beta.
Mal gespannt was auf mich zukommt.

Hier noch der Link wer noch nicht hat
Warface | Schreibe die regeln der kriegsführung neu


----------



## DarkMo (8. März 2013)

*AW: Closed Beta Warface - Teilnehmer*

einfach mal 2 3 sätze sind echt zu viel verlangt oder? xD
- free to play oder was auch immer
- genre/setting (shooter, rpg, fliegen, rollen, laufen... ^^)
- vllt noch irgendwas


----------



## Jack ONeill (8. März 2013)

*AW: Closed Beta Warface - Teilnehmer*

Dann mach doch noch eine Umfrage rein

Bei der Beta werde ich fürs erste nicht mitmachen, ich schau mir das dann später mal an wenns raus ist. Bei F2P spielen ist es eh egal, da ich das später auch so testen kann

Hier noch was zum Spiel:

Warface (PC) - Test, Download, Systemanforderungen, Release Termin, Demo - GameStar.de

mfg


----------



## marcus_T (8. März 2013)

*AW: Closed Beta Warface - Teilnehmer*

ich schnupper mal rein, hast ja alles gesagt und verlinkt. ^^ Danke
F2P und Shooter.


----------



## Woiferl94 (8. März 2013)

Bei mir funkt das Spiel nicht richtig, es stürtzt alle paar Minuten ab.
Bin nichtmal zum zocken gekommen


----------



## BL4CK_92 (28. März 2013)

Ich zocks grad. Aber der Gameplayflow ist so überragend ********, vorallem wenn man BF3 gewöhnt ist.


----------



## böhser onkel (29. März 2013)

Nicht gezoggt


----------

